# GALACTICA kit + Acreation decals



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I've ordered the Acreation Models armor aztecing decal set for my Moebius Galactica. I'm wondering which grays and metallics work well as base coats in concert with the Acreation decals. Anybody got suggestions?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I did the same thing so I will be curious what the answer is. I saw a built up BSG at the IPMS Orlando Modelpalooza the weekend before last with the decals and photo etch set and it looked great.

Bob K.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For my Battlestar Atlantis I used Tamiya metallic grey which made the Acreations decals popped:thumbsup:


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

On the entire model, 99? Even on the ribbed areas?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Also, can the decals be directly applied to the metallic gray, or will the model still need gloss coating?


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

I sprayed Testors Titanium Buffing Metalizer, #1454, from a spray can as my overall base coat. The engineering area at the rear of the ship (where the ribs stop and the engine greeblies start) was sprayed with Metalizer Exhaust. After buffing the rib and engineering areas I decanted some Testors spray can Metallic Silver, #1246, and painted the armor plates using a modified drybrushing technique to keep the silver out of the fine engraved lines in the plates (this drybrushing also serves to make the layered detail on top of the alligator head really pop, see 3rd picture). 

After applying the decals I used Gunze Sangyo's Mr Mark Softer as my decal solvent. Later, after the decals had fully dried, I used my x-acto knife to slice through the decal film over those engraved lines in the armor plate and then apllied more Mr Mark Softer. This prevents any air trapped in those lines from causing "silvering".

I did not gloss coat the armor plate before decaling and I did not seal the Metalizer-painted areas on the model. From the photographs below you can see that my Galactica turned out quite satisfactory.

Best of luck on your Galactica build!

Gordon


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

After some deliberation, and a late-afternoon trip to Kit Kraft, I've decided to spray the entire model with Tamiya Gunship Gray (from the rattlecan) and hand-brush the armor with Tamiya Metallic Gray.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

sg-99, I re-read your posts on the Scorpion Shipyards thread, and you said you used Japan Navy Gray and Light Gray on the Atlantia.


----------

